# What the? George Shinn is a tool



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The biggest douchebag owner has a tab for his family on the teams webpage? http://www.nba.com/hornets/community/Shinn_Family.html

I like how his son "graduated high school and attended community college" :laugh: and this guy is Shinn's successor?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I saw this a couple weeks ago and thought the same thing. No one gives a ****, George.

It's one of the first tabs, too. It goes Home, *Shinn Family*, Tickets...judging from the attendance, that order seems about right.

The vanity is incredible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

By the way, how much more artsy-fartsy can you get than Susan Shinn?



> A fine-arts major in college with a concentration in painting, Susan is a firm believer in the emerging “rawfoodist” movement. A rawfoodist benefits from the incredible healing effects of eating only raw, uncooked foods such as fruits, vegetables, sprouted nuts and grains. She is acutely interested in metaphysics and the understanding of the connection between mind, body and spirit.
> 
> In addition, her extensive array of hobbies includes surfing, yoga, music, reading, writing, culture and traveling overseas to locations such as India, Vietnam, Africa, Singapore, Malaysia, Japan, China, South America and Europe. Susan also has a passion for acting and has attending a number of acting schools.


She sounds like a barrel of laughs.

Seriously, the kids' bios are longer than the _actual _New Orleans Hornets'. I don't know why, but it might be a better idea to market Chris Paul as the face of the franchise, unless the "Chris Shinn Band" goes double-platinum sometime soon.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That's hilarious.

:thumbdown: @ him promoting his son's MySpace music page.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Chris Shinn was in Unified Theory, which had 1 fantastic album. I haven't heard anything else he's done though.

His rawfoodist daughter is hilarious though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

:laugh: :laugh: :|


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's been there for long.. lol.

At least be pleased they took out the 'Loud City Patrol' tab, which promoted OKC while the team was already full time in LA.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well George Shinn can't do anything to make me think less of him without going to prison for a bizarre sex crime.


----------

